# New tank advice = Fluval Flora or Fluval spec V



## Spike34 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am going to purchase a second Betta and wanted to ask folks which tank would be better for a Betta? The tank is going in my bedroom so I really don't want a two-stroke engine sounding filter and would like to add some plants but nothing too demanding. 

I've heard that the Spec V is ideal for Bettas and I really love this tank wheras I remember the old saying of bigger is better which is the only reason why I was thinking of the Fluval flora. Basically I want a good looking tank which primarily meets the needs of the betta. 

Thanks and I'm open to suggestions with there only being one exception... please nothing acrylic as I really hate acrylic tanks 

Spike


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you definitely want an "all in one" tank with a sump at the back? I really like the looks of both, but I guess I would go with the Flora. I do not have experience with either. 

Mr. Aqua has a new 6.5 bookcase tank that should be offered very soon as a tank alone. Then you could pick a filter and light.


----------



## ryancalif (Mar 10, 2013)

I think the flora is designed more for planted tanks (with less focus on fish being in the tank). You basically just grow underwater plants in it.

I'm sure you could make it work with fish in it too, but it's specifically designed for plants. 

That being said, I would go for the Spec V out of those two choices.


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Both tanks are awesome. If you are going for more of a NPT than I say go for the Flora, since it comes with a CO2 kit. I remember seeing someone on this forum with a really nice Flora with a betta and RCS and snails. Also the internal filter of the Flora is horrible IMO. 

The Spec V is much easier to maintain since it has rear chambers with a pump. It'll give you more horizontal space, as oppose to the Flora's vertical space. I guess it all depends on if you want a tall vs long tank.


----------



## DefStatic (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't get the Flora, get the Spec V, you wont regret it.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

get the one with the highest water surface area. depth does not do anything for the betta, only matters for plants that grow upwards. i think SPEC V might be higher than Flora in surface area (footprint area)


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd get the Spec. It has more horizontal space for your betta to swim.


----------



## Spike34 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Hello again*

Thanks guys for all your replies and guess what is sitting on my chest of drawers - A Fluval Spec V It looks absolutely lovely and after looking at the Flora it was quite obvious that the surface area was pants on the Flora in comparison to the Spec. 

So just got to get another Betta - Once the tank's ready that is.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just a warning, the fluval spec v doesn't have bright enough lights to grow anything but low light plants.

Other than that congrats on your new tank!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

fish keeper 2013 said:


> Just a warning, the fluval spec v doesn't have bright enough lights to grow anything but low light plants.
> 
> Other than that congrats on your new tank!


that's true, if you want fancy aquascaping with high light plants, you will need to change the lights.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Otterfun said:


> that's true, if you want fancy aquascaping with high light plants, you will need to change the lights.


Its not like the flora kit is much better though... All that co2 and plant substrate and the light is only 13w for a 7.9 gallon tank.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep the Fluval Spec is a good choice! Bettas definitely appreciate swimming horizontally over vertically. I have the Spec and the Chi and my betta in the Spec seems much happier and explore more than my Chi Betta.


----------

